

Curated list for bootstrapping developers - adparadox
http://adamghill.com/2013/08/15/curated-list-of-software-bootstrapping-resources/

======
joshdotsmith
I started [http://lifestyle.io](http://lifestyle.io) to be a sort of HN for
bootstrappers. I'd fallen off posting during Army training last month.

Is there any interest in me continuing that side project? I'm happy to spend
the 10 minutes each day hand-curating of its genuinely useful to even 10 or 15
people.

~~~
adparadox
I would definitely be interested.

------
bdunn
I've been writing quite a bit over the last 1.5 years on bootstrapping
Planscope / my other products:
[http://planscope.io/blog/category/bootstrapping-and-
products...](http://planscope.io/blog/category/bootstrapping-and-products/)

~~~
mijustin
...and if you're looking for a couple good podcast interviews with Brennan,
here's a few good ones ;)

[http://productpeople.tv/2013/01/30/ep11-brennan-dunn-
part1/](http://productpeople.tv/2013/01/30/ep11-brennan-dunn-part1/)
[http://productpeople.tv/2013/02/06/ep12-brennan-dunn-
part2/](http://productpeople.tv/2013/02/06/ep12-brennan-dunn-part2/)

------
clarky07
BCC doesn't make 250k a year. It's made that all time. It's more like 60k a
year per his yearly reports.

~~~
adparadox
Yep, sorry I mis-remembered this tweet:
[https://twitter.com/patio11/status/366959032625405953](https://twitter.com/patio11/status/366959032625405953).
Sales chart: [http://www.bingocardcreator.com/stats/sales-by-
month](http://www.bingocardcreator.com/stats/sales-by-month).

------
casca
TL;DR: 5 links to blogs, 2 to podcasts

------
mkrecny
I'm a bootstrapped developer. My product
[http://followgen.com](http://followgen.com) does 5 figures a month.

My blog: [http://myles.io](http://myles.io) \- I talk mainly about my
experiences building followgen.

My book: 'The Hacker's Guide to Passive Income' is pretty much what it sounds
like, though it's a work in progress on Leanpub
[https://leanpub.com/passiveincome](https://leanpub.com/passiveincome)

------
logn
You should add Fog Creek Software. I think Joel Spolsky inspired many of the
founders of companies you admire. Joel's blog was like HN for me before I was
on HN, along with his message board that ultimately morphed into stackoverflow
and their job board. I miss the old Joel on Software. Maybe I just don't go
there enough anymore but it seems like the blog is dead and the old readers
are here.

~~~
adparadox
Yep, I used to religiously read new Joel on Software posts, but they are
pretty few and far between now.

------
scoj
Thanks for the bootstrapped podcast I'm always looking for new ones. May I
also suggest Bootstrapped with Kids. So far I've enjoyed it quite a bit.

~~~
gridspy
Gosh, it really does make it an awful lot harder, doesn't it!

~~~
scoj
I would think so, but its all I know. I started this whole crazy
entrepreneurship/bootstrap thing the week my 3rdcomputer daughter was born. No
time like the present!

~~~
tspike
Your third computer daughter?

------
m_ram
If you're interested in podcasts, there's an excellent table of podcasts
accompanying an episode of Startups for the Rest of Us [1].

[1]
[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/episodes/episode-104-p...](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/episodes/episode-104-podcasts-
for-startup-founders)

------
finnh
If you're advertising your curated list here on HN, you may wish to spell
Kalzumeus right =)

~~~
adparadox
Yikes! That's cleaned up now, thanks!

~~~
mijustin
There's a few good podcast episodes with Patio11 here:

[http://productpeople.tv/2012/12/19/patio11-part1/](http://productpeople.tv/2012/12/19/patio11-part1/)

[http://productpeople.tv/2012/12/26/patio11-part2/](http://productpeople.tv/2012/12/26/patio11-part2/)

------
peterjancelis
I also enjoy the Tropical MBA podcasts.

